# Max - Northern Inuit



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Some pic's of the drop dead gorgeous Max:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Hes a nice looking boy  very wolf like aint he 

is he boarding wiv ya alan???


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah he'll be off home soon though 

I've bonded with him more than any other dog we've boarded! Milo and the pups love him too! Be really sad to see him go home!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, he is gorgeous,,,,,,


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

he is a stunner


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> That's a cracking looking dog Alan.
> 
> Maybe you should get a NI pup next eh...


PMSL, calm down, I'm npt getting anymore for a long long time!  

Although I think a NI would be top of the list!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> PMSL, calm down, I'm npt getting anymore for a long long time!
> 
> Although I think a NI would be top of the list!


oh yeah,???? we all say that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but we all end up with,"just one more,"


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> oh yeah,???? we all say that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but we all end up with,"just one more,"


I know we got given two guinea pigs yesterday so we have yet more animals! No more dogs though! When we're fully booked we have 7 altogether anyway! That's more than enough!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know we got given two guinea pigs yesterday so we have yet more animals! No more dogs though! When we're fully booked we have 7 altogether anyway! That's more than enough!


,,,,,,,,so you got some new guinea pigs,,,,,,can they go in with the rabbit or do you have to keep them separate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, are they long haired guinea pigs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're short haired, nah they are kept seperate! Bailey would rip them to pieces, he wouldn't wait until we were gone either!


awwwww i love guinea pigs,, wasnt sure if they could be kept with rabbits or not,,,,,,,,i would like a cat one day, i like the maine coons


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah that's right! So many great pics of them on here I've got to have one! And the OH thinks they're cute too!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awwwww i love guinea pigs,, wasnt sure if they could be kept with rabbits or not,,,,,,,,i would like a cat one day, i like the maine coons


rabits can be kept with guinea pigs, they ueually get on very well but there is always the exeption lol  yep get a maine coon they are great


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

greats pics of Max Alan hes a gorgeous dog


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Those pics are lovely


----------

